
Using Xpath to extract useful information from web pages - f00li5h
http://f00li5h.pin21.com/blog/Using-Xpath-to-extract-useful-information-from-web-pages.html
======
substack
I've messed with TreeBuilder before but it looks like I should give this XPath
business a look the next time I need to parse some HTML.

I was a bit confused when I hit the "quote-likes" section until I realized it
was an aside however. A different colored box might be good for those.

~~~
f00li5h
both good points sir! Xpath _does_ rock and coloured boxes are definately a
technology worth researching!

------
jesusabdullah
"I find html is often located on web servers..."

Comedy gold, f00li5h.

~~~
f00li5h
can't be serious all the time =^_^=

